# MasterCook 9.0



## n00bchef (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone use this software? I have a few recipe websites marked that give recipes in this format, so I went and purchased a copy for $20... Was just curious as to how widely used this program is?

Also, if anyone has any good recipe sites that let you download recipes in the mastercook format, I would appreciate those to.

One of the sites that look really good is: http://www.bbqdan.com/recipes_wight/index.html

(Also, if there are better programs out there that support recipe sharing, I would love to hear what those are too...) Thanks!

-Jason


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Master Cook 9 is great I use it all the time. If I am not mistaken you can download just about any recipe to it. I use it for menu planning and creating my ingredients list. There are other programs out there that are way more expensive but I think for the price Master Cook 9 is an excellent program.There are quite a few people here that use it. I love my copy.

Best Regards Cakerookie...aka Rook...


----------

